# Xây Một Bệnh Viện Bắt Đầu Từ Cảm Xúc Bệnh Nhân



## Ngọc Mi (17 Tháng mười một 2017)

Ở FV, niềm tin y đức chính là sự kiên gan, bền bỉ xây dựng một bệnh viện an toàn nhất cho bệnh nhân.
Tháng 9.2016, trong một lần gặp gỡ bà Paula Wilson – Chủ tịch kiêm Tổng giám đốc Tổ chức giám định chất lượng bệnh viện của Hoa Kỳ JCI (Joint Commission International), nhân chuyến đến thăm FV sau khi tham dự Hội nghị quản lý bệnh viện châu Á tại TP.HCM, chúng tôi đã hỏi bà: “Nếu nói về Bệnh viện FV chỉ trong 1 câu, bà sẽ nói gì?”. Bà Paula từ tốn đáp: “Đơn giản là: Tất cả từ lãnh đạo đến nhân viên của FV đều có một đam mê mỗi sáng khi thức dậy là hỗ trợ cho bệnh nhân”. Bà nói thêm, nếu có thể thông qua ngòi bút của mình, các bạn làm sao để toát lên rằng điều đó rất khó khăn đối với những người làm việc trong ngành y tế. Nếu không có sự đam mê nghề nghiệp, đam mê chăm sóc người khác thì chắc chắn sẽ không làm được những điều này. Câu trả lời này thôi thúc chúng tôi phải đặt bút viết câu chuyện của một bệnh viện mang tên FV. Câu chuyện FV bắt đầu từ vị bác sĩ mang tên Jean-Marcel Guillon.









LINK: goo.gl/9sXYyt


----------



## AnhKS (31 Tháng năm 2018)

tuyệt vòi


----------



## Xedapdientailg (5 Tháng sáu 2018)

Xuất phát từ những trái tim tuyệt vời


----------

